# 'Re'... ¿amigo o no?



## ElQuinto

Mientras que yo estaba en la Argentina, me acuerdo de oír el uso del 're' como un prefijo de muchas palabras en el sentido del no. 3:



> re-.
> (Del lat. re-).
> 
> 3. pref. Denota 'intensificación'. Recargar.


 
Digo que se inventaron palabras nuevas, como re-gorda, or re-alto. ¿Es común usarlo así, o es que me equivoco?


----------



## Grekh

Sí, es recomún! jaja


----------



## Dr. Quizá

ElQuinto said:
			
		

> re-.
> (Del lat. re-).
> 
> 3. pref. Denota 'intensificación'. Recargar.



¿Qué tendrá que ver "re" con la intensidad con la que *vuelve a* cargar algo?


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina (Zona Pampeana) se usan coloquialmente palabras, principalmente adjetivos, con el prefijo re- con el significado de muy o como forma corta de superlativo. También se usa super- con la misma función, y a su vez hay intensificativos de esto como ser réquete-, recontra- y recontrasúper-, y se eligen no sólo por la intensidad sino para evitar cacofonías. A veces se los puede usar como adverbios independientes: recontra, recontrapluscuamperféctamente, recontra-super-archi.

Mi hipótesis de origen de este uso es que la cualidad descripta por el adjetivo ha sido intensificada al pasar por un proceso "de lo mismo": Un estúpido ha sido "estupidificado" nuevamente y ha quedado tan estúpido que ahora es recontra-estúpido. Una mujer linda ha sido embellecida adicionalmente para que sobresalga de la belleza común y ahora es re-linda. No creo que sea un proceso ajeno a la lengua castellana que tiene usos adjetivales de participios de verbos que admiten el prefijo re- y que se puede rastrear hasta el latín en algunos casos (una casa remozada; un hecho reprensible), pero que en general conservan la idea de repetición.

Igualmente, su uso es coloquial y hasta abusivo, pero creo que, como el castellano es muy poco generoso con el uso de palabras portamanteo, los argentinos nos hemos desquitado y adoptamos esta forma creativa de adaptación. ¿Será recontra-super-genial o será réquete-pelotudísimo? Yo creo simplemente que ES.


----------



## lazarus1907

Un ejemplo curioso: "reduplicar", que no significa "duplicar de nuevo". Uno de los significados nuevos que añade es el de repetir lo que se había dicho.


----------



## ordequin

Hola contertulios y amigos:
 Alec, ¿por qué dices que el castellano es poco generoso con el uso de palabras "portamanteo"? ¿Es una ironía? No entiendo bien.
Un saludo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

ordequin said:
			
		

> Hola contertulios y amigos:
> Alec, ¿por qué dices que el castellano es poco generoso con el uso de palabras "portamanteo"? ¿Es una ironía? No entiendo bien.
> Un saludo.


Lo digo en serio. No creo que tengamos las libertades para acuñar expresiones y palabras compuestas como tiene, por ejemplo, el idioma inglés. Deben seguir cierta lógica y sin son buenas, a veces se quedan en el idioma.

Lo importante de las palabras portamanteo es que se usen y se tiren, y sea admitido que un hablante se exprese así. Para aclararlo, si aquí en la Argentina dices "esto es recontra-archi-plus-ultra-cateto" -cosa que no creo que haya dicho nadie antes, porque "cateto" no se usa aquí fuera de los triángulos rectángulos-, te van a preguntar "¿qué es cateto?" y considerar toda la expresión como una palabra válida a título provisorio.

Creo que todos los hispanohablantes tenemos la sana costumbre de deformar palabras con un sentido juguetón, irónico o eufemístico, y la gracia es que tal deformación se note ("viento en vela y a toda popa", "que estranio que me estraniaras", "es un descoyunturamiento", etc.). Eso no es una expresión portamanteo. Para nosotros decir "re-lindo" es tan correcto como "portatémperas" (una palabra que no existe en el diccionario pero que está bien construída).


----------



## ElQuinto

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> En la Argentina ...
> 
> recontrapluscuamperféctamente


 
Gracias Alec, pero te cuento que se rompió el verificador de ortografía con esta palabra.


----------



## lazarus1907

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Lo digo en serio. No creo que tengamos las libertades para acuñar expresiones y palabras compuestas como tiene, por ejemplo, el idioma inglés. Deben seguir cierta lógica y sin son buenas, a veces se quedan en el idioma.


 Hablando del inglés, se me ocurre una aberración que terminaremos importando el resto de los habitantes del planeta: *spendaholic*: Del latín, "expendere", y del árabe "al kuhul"... pero partiendo el sustantivo por la mitad por la mitad (ku-hul) como si de dos palabras se trataran. Alguien se debió creer que "alco" significa alcohol (al es un artículo, y co- es el principio de una palabra), y que "holic" (de cohol más el sufijo) significa "adicto". Resultado: "spendaholic". Una maravilla etimológica.


----------



## Fernita

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Un ejemplo curioso: "reduplicar", que no significa "duplicar de nuevo". Uno de los significados nuevos que añade es el de repetir lo que se había dicho.


 
Hola, Lazarus.

El uso de este *re*, no se aplica para verbos sino delante de sustantivos y adjetivos con el solo fin de intensificarlos.

*re* elegante
*re* amigos
*re *divertido
*re *cansado
*re* burro (no entiende o no sabe nada)

Aún más:
*requete *se usa de la misma manera pero es más enfático todavía.

Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

Fernita said:
			
		

> El uso de este *re*, *no se aplica para verbos* sino delante de sustantivos y adjetivos con el solo fin de intensificarlos.


Además de lo que mencionas, también se usa con *verbos* para indicar que algo ocurre de nuevo:

*reconstruir**.*
*1.* tr. Volver a construir.

*recubrir**.*
* 1.* tr. Volver a cubrir.

*rehacer**.*
* 1.* tr. Volver a hacer lo que se había deshecho, o hecho mal.

*reelegir**.*
* 1.* tr. Volver a elegir.

*revisar**.*
* 2.* tr. Someter algo a nuevo examen para corregirlo, enmendarlo o repararlo.

*reproducir**.*
* 1.* tr. Volver a producir o producir de nuevo. U. t. c. prnl.
*
repetir**.*
* 1.* tr. Volver a hacer lo que se había hecho, o decir lo que se había dicho.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Fernita

Lazarus: creo que no leiste mi explicación atentamente. 
Dije:
El uso de *este re* no se aplica para verbos, sino delante de adjetivos y sustantivos *para intensificarlos. *Y tú me contestas que sí, con muchos ejemplos pero en ninguno el *re *intensifica, creo yo.
¿Qué te parece?
Cariños.


----------



## lazarus1907

Te he malinterpretado por completo, y además he olvidado el tema original del hilo. Mil perdones por ponerme tan obtuso.


----------



## Fernita

A todos nos pasa a veces, creo, especialmente cuando estamos *re *cansados.
No hay problema. Seguimos *re *amigos.


----------



## elcampet

Fernita said:
			
		

> A todos nos pasa a veces, creo, especialmente cuando estamos *re *cansados.
> No hay problema. Seguimos *re *amigos.


 
Fernita. me parece *re* bien tu contestación.
Saludos.


----------



## Fernita

elcampet said:
			
		

> Fernita. me parece *re* bien tu contestación.
> Saludos.


 
Gracias, elcampet. Creo que es *re* bueno que nos entendamos y nos respetemos. Además, pienso que a veces nos pasa a todos que por querer postear algo que tenemos *re *claro, nos olvidamos de la cuestión original y leemos *re *rápido lo que otros forer@s escriben. Me incluyo. 
Saludos* re* cariñosos.


----------



## jmx

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> En la Argentina (Zona Pampeana) se usan coloquialmente palabras, principalmente adjetivos, con el prefijo re- con el significado de muy o como forma corta de superlativo. También se usa super- con la misma función, y a su vez hay intensificativos de esto como ser réquete-, recontra- y recontrasúper-, y se eligen no sólo por la intensidad sino para evitar cacofonías. A veces se los puede usar como adverbios independientes: recontra, recontrapluscuamperféctamente, recontra-super-archi.


Todo esto que explicas es completamente corriente en España, o al menos en el valle del Ebro, donde me crié. Aunque algunas de esas formas son casi exclusivas del lenguaje infantil.


----------



## Yeu

En Chile también utiliza el "re" para intensificar algo. En México si dices que algo esta re-lindo o re-bueno, pensaran que eres de muy poca educación o vienes de un pueblo arriba del cerro.

Lo mismo sucede con la palabra harto, en Chile es igual que "mucho" y en México si dices harto o "retiharto" (no se si así se escribe), te van a buscar el penacho.


----------



## indigoio

Sí. Por desgracia en México el uso del *re* al que nos referimos en este hilo, se asocia con estratos socio-económicos bajos (_rebonito_, _relejos_, _recaro_, etc, etc). Los estratos altos recurren en su lugar al _mega_ o _hiper_, con todo y su correspondiente tono de sorpresa jajaja.

Por lo que sé en Argentina todo mundo usa el _*re*_ y no es mal visto ni te tachan de inculto o maleducado


----------



## Yeu

indigoio said:
			
		

> Sí. Por desgracia en México el uso del *re* al que nos referimos en este hilo, se asocia con estratos socio-económicos bajos (_rebonito_, _relejos_, _recaro_, etc, etc). Los estratos altos recurren en su lugar al _mega_ o _hiper_, con todo y su correspondiente tono de sorpresa jajaja.
> 
> Por lo que sé en Argentina todo mundo usa el _*re*_ y no es mal visto ni te tachan de inculto o maleducado


 
En Chile se utiliza de la misma forma que en Argentina.


----------



## MSanchezC

En Mexico también es muy común usarlo, para potencializar las cualidades de algo en especial, es decir, que le incrementas aun mas la cualidad implícita:
*Re*caro
*Re*lindo
*Re*grande
*Re*lento

Aunque concuerdo con indigoio en el aspecto que menciona. En Mexico ésta forma es usada por los niveles socioeconómicos bajos, o medio bajos, aunque si es común su uso.


----------



## Fernita

En Argentina, no es considerado de bajo nivel socio cultural.
Pero sí es usado más por los jóvenes y niños.
Saludos.


----------



## ryba

Todos mis cyberamigos argentinos la usan y muy a menudo. Pero siempre la escriben separada de la palabra a que se refiere, así como se usa la palabra "muy" (esto es como los adverbios):

re copado
recontra pelotudo

¿Cómo se debería escribir? Junto, separado, con guión o no importa?

A mí me gusta más separado.

Abrazos


----------



## Rayines

ryba said:


> Todos mis cyberamigos argentinos la usan y muy a menudo. Pero siempre la escriben separada de la palabra a que se refiere, así como se usa la palabra "muy" (esto es como los adverbios):
> 
> re copado
> recontra pelotudo
> 
> ¿Cómo se debería escribir? Junto, separado, con guión o no importa?
> 
> A mí me gusta más separado.
> 
> Abrazos


En el cyber, podés escribir recopado todo junto. La segunda expresión, ¡sólo como tú la dijiste!  (Aunque la RAE no la acepte ).


----------



## dita-f

algo con respecto al uso del re y los verbos. 
en jerga adolescente, en Buenos Aires, se puede escuchar frases como "le re gusta cantar / charlar / fumar, etc." o "María re sale con Pablo". 
Sí se usa antes de los verbos.
bisous


----------



## ryba

Recontra gracias, Rayines.


Rayines said:


> En el cyber, podés escribir recopado todo junto. La segunda expresión, ¡sólo como tú *vos* la dijiste!  (Aunque la RAE no la acepte ).


No tenga reparo. Estoy acostumbrado a que me voceen voseen.



dita-f said:


> algo con respecto al uso del re y los verbos.
> en jerga adolescente, en Buenos Aires, se puede escuchar frases como "le re gusta cantar / charlar / fumar, etc." o "María re sale con Pablo".
> Sí se usa antes de los verbos.



Sobre todo con los verbos que sirven para valorar o expresan emociones hacia algo:

_Me re cabe._
_Me re copa. (_son sinónimos de_ Me cae muy bien / Me gusta mucho.)
Está muy bien hecho, te re salió / te salió re-lindo / te salió re bien.

_Pero no sólo:_

Me re salió la bestia autoritaria que llevo dentro.
_*Dita-f, *me encanta el ejemplo que pusiste,  _María re sale con Pablo_, ¿eso quiere decir que María sale mucho con Pablo (se refiere a la frecuencia con la que salen) o más bien nos informa sobre la calidad de las salidas (o las dos cosas)?

Bueno, este es un tema re interesante, hasta se puede enfatizar cualquier cosa (en especial las groserías):

_Se fueron al re carajo*.

*_Ayer abrí un tema para saber qué significa exactamente la frase.


----------



## silvester

Hello, es como decir "super" antes de una palabra

*re*amigo
*super *amigo


----------



## elcampet

Pues en mi tierra, Yucatán (México), el *re* no es exclusivo de gente "medianita" o dijéramos, _nacos._ Aquí el _*re*_ lo réquete usamos, es más, lo requetere usamos.
Que sigan todos re bien.


----------



## *juanlu*

> En la Argentina (Zona Pampeana) se usan coloquialmente palabras, principalmente adjetivos, con el prefijo re- con el significado de muy o como forma corta de superlativo. También se usa super- con la misma función, y a su vez hay intensificativos de esto como ser réquete-, recontra- y recontrasúper-, y se eligen no sólo por la intensidad sino para evitar cacofonías. A veces se los puede usar como adverbios independientes: recontra, recontrapluscuamperféctamente, recontra-super-archi.
> 
> Mi hipótesis de origen de este uso es que la cualidad descripta por el adjetivo ha sido intensificada al pasar por un proceso "de lo mismo": Un estúpido ha sido "estupidificado" nuevamente y ha quedado tan estúpido que ahora es recontra-estúpido. Una mujer linda ha sido embellecida adicionalmente para que sobresalga de la belleza común y ahora es re-linda. No creo que sea un proceso ajeno a la lengua castellana que tiene usos adjetivales de participios de verbos que admiten el prefijo re- y que se puede rastrear hasta el latín en algunos casos (una casa remozada; un hecho reprensible), pero que en general conservan la idea de repetición.
> 
> Igualmente, su uso es coloquial y hasta abusivo, pero creo que, como el castellano es muy poco generoso con el uso de palabras portamanteo, los argentinos nos hemos desquitado y adoptamos esta forma creativa de adaptación. ¿Será recontra-super-genial o será réquete-pelotudísimo? Yo creo simplemente que ES.


 
muy bueno Alec, te felicito, la explicacion està re clara de verdad, me gusta muchisimo todo lo que dices, yo soy italiano y mi castellano es muy malo, nunca lo estudiè y nunca fui a clases, pero tengo una pasion en particular por Argentina (me gusta todo, el futbol, los libros, la musica, las peliculas, la historia) pues aprendì algo leyendo Cortazar y el Clarìn, escuchando la Bersuit y los relatos de Walter Nelson, y hablando con mis queridos amig@s argentino@s todos los dias....

este uso del re- siempre me ha gustado muchisimo, tambien tengo una web de futbol que se llama recontragolazo . com ...jajaj



> El uso de este *re*, no se aplica para verbos sino delante de sustantivos y adjetivos con el solo fin de intensificarlos.


 
fernita, no soy argentino pues no me permito contradecirte, pero hablando con mis amigos y frecuentando algunos blogs, me parece que tambien se aplica para verbos:

"te recontra amo"
"te re quiero"
"te re banco"
"te re felicito"
"te recontra extraño"

son frases que vi muchas veces

Un saludo a todos desde Italia y me disculpen por mi castellano


----------



## ryba

Este *re* tiene una larga tradición en el lenguaje literario, pues aparece por ejemplo en Fuenteovejuna de Lope de Vega:


> BARRILDO:         Diga su copla Frondoso.
> 
> (...) (Frondoso dice su copla)
> 
> LAURENCIA:        Diga Barrildo.
> 
> BARRILDO:                     Ya va;
> que a fe que la he pensado.
> 
> PASCUALA:      Si la dices con cuidado,
> buena y rebuena será.


Tal vez no se usara mucho, pero testimonios hay.



jmartins said:


> Todo esto que explicas es completamente corriente en España, o al menos en el valle del Ebro, donde me crié. Aunque algunas de esas formas son casi exclusivas del lenguaje infantil.


Mira, qué interesante. ¿Entonces no me tengo que morder la lengua hablando con un español y el único riesgo que corro es sonar a re joven? ¿Qué me decís, queridos foreros españoles, vale para toda España?


----------



## concafeina

En Uruguay también se usa el *re* para dar más énfasis a lo que se dice, según tengo entendido suele ser usado por jóvenes de clase social acomodada, aunque también es usado por más gente.

Fins aviat.


----------



## Betildus

Fernita said:


> *re* elegante
> *re* amigos
> *re *divertido
> *re *cansado
> *re* burro (no entiende o no sabe nada)
> 
> Aún más:
> *requete *se usa de la misma manera pero es más enfático todavía.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Es recomún usar las anteriores y también el requete, es ¡requete entretenido!


----------



## ryba

En Colombia también se utiliza el _re_. Me enteré de eso viendo un par de capítulos de Yo soy Betty la fea. 

  Las del cuartel para el lanzamiento de la nueva colección de ECO MODA se pusieron “*re*_ mamitas_”.

Otros ejemplos (_recontra_ incluido):

Alexandra: _¡Berta!, ¡Bertaaa!_
  Berta: _¿Qué fue?_
  Alexandra: _Tenemos una misión de *recontra* espionaje._

  Armando: _No pasó nada._
  Calderón: _¿Cómo así, mi ídolo? ¿Cómo así que no pasó nada? Cuando ustedes salieron de aquí, ¡toda la felicidad! La burbuja, la champaña, el abrazo, así *re* negocio y el remate del negocio! Es que cuando salieron tenían una cara de felicidad.. yo, ¡yo no sabía si estrangularlos o aplaudirlos!_



jmartins said:


> Posté par *aleCcowaN*                            En la Argentina (Zona Pampeana) se usan coloquialmente palabras, principalmente adjetivos, con el prefijo re- con el significado de muy o como forma corta de superlativo. También se usa super- con la misma función, y a su vez hay intensificativos de esto como ser réquete-, recontra- y recontrasúper-, y se eligen no sólo por la intensidad sino para evitar cacofonías. A veces se los puede usar como adverbios independientes: recontra, recontrapluscuamperféctamente, recontra-super-archi.
> 
> 
> 
> Todo esto que explicas es completamente corriente en España, o al menos en el valle del Ebro, donde me crié. Aunque algunas de esas formas son casi exclusivas del lenguaje infantil.
Click to expand...

 
Tengo un profesor de Lleida, Catalunya que me comentó que, en el castellano de allí, el _re_ y el _réquete_ ambos se entienden pero suenan anticuados y que la palabra _recontra_ suena a término de un juego.


----------



## beatrizg

ryba said:


> En Colombia también se utiliza el _re_.



Tienes razón, ryba. Se usa tanto el *re* como el *réquete*. 

Aunque las niñas "bien" prefieren decir "super".  
Tengo un amigo super lindo, que se viste super bien y me llevó a una rumba super chévere. Y te cuento que con él paso super delicioso....


----------



## Naticruz

Para confirmar las afirmaciones de algunos:
*re-.*
(Del lat. _re-_).
*1. *pref. Significa 'repetición'. _Reconstruir._
*2. *pref. Significa 'movimiento hacia atrás'. _Refluir._
*3. *pref. Denota 'intensificación'. _Recargar._
*4. *pref. Indica 'oposición' o 'resistencia'. _Rechazar. Repugnar._ Significa 'negación' o 'inversión del significado simple'. _Reprobar._ Con adjetivos o adverbios, puede reforzarse el valor de intensificación añadiendo a *re-* las sílabas *-te* o *-quete.* _Retebueno.__Requetebién._
Del DRAE.

Mejores saludos de Naticruz


----------



## El_Gaucho

Yeu said:


> En Chile se utiliza de la misma forma que en Argentina.





indigoio said:


> Sí. Por desgracia en México el uso del *re* al que nos referimos en este hilo, se asocia con estratos socio-económicos bajos (_rebonito_, _relejos_, _recaro_, etc, etc). Los estratos altos recurren en su lugar al _mega_ o _hiper_, con todo y su correspondiente tono de sorpresa jajaja.
> 
> Por lo que sé en Argentina todo mundo usa el _*re*_ y no es mal visto ni te tachan de inculto o maleducado





Aquí en Argentina no lo usa todo el mundo (me incluyo). En muchos lugares está mal visto, mas aún a las palabras que mencionas que recurren los estratos altos. Si la persona que tengo enfrente hablándome menciona las palabras _mega _o _hyper..._ prefiero que no me hable.

El *re* se puede usar entre amigos por ejemplo:

"terminé la noche con una mina (chica, mujer, dama) que estaba *re* buena"

, no te recomiendo que en un trabajo vayas y digas: "tengo un poyecto para presentarle, se va a sorprender, está *re* bueno"


Es mi opinión del uso de este re en Argentina.


El Gaucho


----------



## ryba

El_Gaucho said:


> no te recomiendo que en un trabajo vayas y digas: "tengo un proyecto para presentarle, se va a sorprender, está *re* bueno"


Bueno, porque es coloquial.

¿Te da la impresión que el re se está empezando a asociar con los estratos humildes / con la gente de escasa formación en la Argentina? ¿Por qué no lo usás, no te gusta, no te parece fino? ¿O es que sos una persona tan moderada que no lo necesitás para nada, satisfecho con los _muy/mucho_? 

A mí (nunca estuve en América) el re me parece útil siempre que sea utilizado con moderación y, sin duda alguna, me gusta mil veces más que los _super_, _hiper_, _mega_ y tal. En fin, el re y sus derivadas suenan mucho más naturales en el castellano.


----------



## aleCcowaN

ryba said:


> ¿Te da la impresión que el re se está empezando a asociar con los estratos humildes / con la gente de escasa formación en la Argentina? ¿Por qué no lo usás, no te gusta, no te parece fino? ¿O es que sos una persona tan moderada que no lo necesitás para nada, satisfecho con los _muy/mucho_?


Aunque la pregunta no iba dirigida a mí, como está en el foro...

Un problema constante en estos hilos es explicar cómo una palabra comunica con precisión o no, y qué transmite esa palabra del hablante, dos cosas distintas pero que a veces se refuerzan.

Claramente el re-, super-, hiper-, mega-, réquete-, no vienen asociados a ningún tipo de registro en especial: se usan en todos. Sin embargo, su uso implica muchas veces que la persona carece de un vocabulario más preciso y no sabe darse a entender de otra forma (una persona de 35 termina comunicándose como una de 13). Además, usar estos prefijos puede filtrar información sobre la "cosmovisión" del hablante.

Si alguien dice "esa película está re-buena", utiliza el vebo "estar" en lugar de "ser" con la finalidad de insistir en el impacto que le produjo esta película, que además "es muy buena". Como el hablante difícilmente sea Sisko y Ebert, o Carlos Morelli y Rómulo Berruti, su capacidad para definir categóricamente la calidad de una película y definir taxonomías cinematográficas es bastante discutible. Toda la forma de comunicación dice que la persona piensa desde sí misma y aparentemente tiene poco que decir de la película salvo que le ha gustado, o contarte trozos de la trama y decirte que le han gustado. Otra persona menos centrada en sí misma y con mayores habilidades, incluidas las verbales, te diría "me gustó muchísimo la película, si te gustó tal, te recomiendo que la veas, porque se parece pero tiene además un toque de cual y hay una parte que es muy original y que te va a sorprender". Quizá esta persona sea peor crítico de cine que el primero, pero ha podido expresar una opinión "3D" cuando el primero aspira todavía a llegar a "2D".

Sin embargo en muchos usos cotidianos el prefijo re- transmite información muy precisa:

-Cuando lo conozcas vas a ver que es re-macanudo.

En este caso, a macanudo (simpático, cordial), el re- no sólo le añade un matiz intensificativo sino que también afirma que "no es muy habitual" encontrarse personas así. Añade incluso un matiz que dice que la persona es además servicial y confiable. El "era re-macanudo" queda reservado al habla cotidiana mientras que el "era amigable, cordial, confiable y servicial" queda reservado a algún panegírico dado por un rector de alguna prestigiosa universidad durante una honra fúnebre.

Yo diría que el abuso del re-, especialmente cuando no se ventilan emociones sino opiniones, está más ligado a la inmadurez y limitación mental que al bajo estrato. Bien usado, en el habla coloquial o de formalidad relajada, es muy aceptable.


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias, AleC.

Me alegra que sea así.

Tus respuestas son tan lógicas que a veces me avergüenzo de haber preguntado.  No, en serio, pero luego me justifico a mí mismo pensando que las lenguas no siempre parecen lógicas y que -a veces por una boludez, una película, un programa del corazón-, algunas palabras y expresiones empiezan a asociarse con algo que nunca se me hubiera ocurrido.

Saludos.


----------



## ryba

Un amigo mío ecuatoriano me dijo que en Ecuador también se usa,  pero el re tiene que ser alargado, como exagerando (aún más) las cosas: _el examen estaba reeeeee fácil_; _te reeeeee pasaste_, así se usa y así se ve más natural cuando escrito.

En los ejemplos que puse de Colombia debería haber puesto _reeeee mamiita_ (así lo decían las mujeres, las del cuartel), pero también me encontré con ejemplos del re no alargado (_re negocio_).  Jeje.

Un ejemplo escrito, de Colombia (de los foros de YouTube):

_Es exelente reee...bueno el tema, el video es una joyita del buen gusto, la buena música con contenido. ¡¡Chévere!!!_


----------



## Lti

re es la abreviacion de recontra, en el caso de adjetivos y sustantivos. 
maria esta regorda (maria esta recontra gorda) ^.^


----------

